# Partner has 96% abnormal sperm - is there anything out there to help?!



## SamiraNChris

Hiya

My partner has 96% abnormal sperm and I dont know what to do to make it better! I have done all the researching for vitamins etc and he now takes Selenium with vit A B and E, Zinc and multivitamins but is there anything that a doctor can do to help?!

I have been to the doctor and asked him if I can go on clomid but he just said "your not the one with the problem are you" (I ovulate naturally) but I have seen so many people on this site who have been prescribed clomid even though they ovulate naturally! should I go to a different doctor and ask?? 

Has anyone else got this problem and if so, what do you do to help!? 

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello SamiraNChris,

We just found out that my DH's sperm is 95% abnormal. The doctor is sending him for some blood tests to see if his testosterone levels are where they should be. If all that comes back normal, I am not sure what step is next for him, but I will let you know as soon as I get more answers.

Best of luck and lots of babydust!! :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello SamiraNChris,
> 
> We just found out that my DH's sperm is 95% abnormal. The doctor is sending him for some blood tests to see if his testosterone levels are where they should be. If all that comes back normal, I am not sure what step is next for him, but I will let you know as soon as I get more answers.
> 
> Best of luck and lots of babydust!! :)

Thank you for this Jappy! is nice to know someone in similar position to me! my doctor has been useless! we were told about his low count and thats it! no recommendations, nothing! im going to try a different doctor though as my one was a complete a**! was really rude and didnt really care! 

That would be great if you could let me know how the blood tests go, I have added you on here :) xx


----------



## kidloco1

Has your OH checked he hasn't got a varicocele or some underlying cause that may be causing this. My hubby has low motility but had noticed a funny feeling in his testicles which the doctor has now diagnosed as a varicocele


----------



## jappygirl76

Doctors can really suck, sometimes. I think that would really be a good idea to get another doctor's opinion. You might want to get a recommendation of a new doctor from someone you know that has had a good experience. That is how we found our doctor's practice, and everyone in the office is really helpful and sweet. I dont mind going there, and sometimes that makes a huge difference on your stress level.

We should have some results next week. Keep me up to date on your progress as well.

Talk to you again soon!


----------



## SamiraNChris

We think his low count is due to a bike accident he had when he was a bit younger - he landed on his balls which made them go black and blue which is why we got the test in the first place

Our results initially came back as all normal but then we got a call a year down the line asking us to go in as the results were read wrong!!! i was furious but at least we know now and I want to do something about it but my doctor doesnt seem to want to!!!

Think first step is get him re-tested and hope they made a mistake or something!! and then go from there but surely theres something he / we can be given other than the clomid option?!x


----------



## 2Dogs1Cat

RETEST! Absolutely!

And here is some _none_ clinical advice:

Boxes, instead of brief or anything tight at all helped my DH.
Keep hydrated! It helps!
He should not ejaculate at all for three days before the test but should fave days before. This keeps everything fresh but the supply good. 
No hot baths, jacuzzi or hot tubs for a while. 
If he sits all day (like in an office) have him got out for a brief walk as often as possible. Helps with circulation!

For you: Don't do clomid unless you have an issue, just my opinion! If you get mutil-eggs and his swimmers are swimming you could end up in big trouble! 

If you get a bad test back form the SA there is something you can do if you wanted to: If your insurance covers it have him go in on multiple days for seaman collection. They can separate the good ones, put them together and build up a larger sample, then you could do an IUI. If worst comes to worst IVF with sperm injection only takes one good swimmer!

Have faith, you can get through this!
Sara


----------



## SamiraNChris

2Dogs1Cat said:


> RETEST! Absolutely!
> 
> And here is some _none_ clinical advice:
> 
> Boxes, instead of brief or anything tight at all helped my DH.
> Keep hydrated! It helps!
> He should not ejaculate at all for three days before the test but should fave days before. This keeps everything fresh but the supply good.
> No hot baths, jacuzzi or hot tubs for a while.
> If he sits all day (like in an office) have him got out for a brief walk as often as possible. Helps with circulation!
> 
> For you: Don't do clomid unless you have an issue, just my opinion! If you get mutil-eggs and his swimmers are swimming you could end up in big trouble!
> 
> If you get a bad test back form the SA there is something you can do if you wanted to: If your insurance covers it have him go in on multiple days for seaman collection. They can separate the good ones, put them together and build up a larger sample, then you could do an IUI. If worst comes to worst IVF with sperm injection only takes one good swimmer!
> 
> Have faith, you can get through this!
> Sara

Thanks for all that Sara! i will definately get him to get re-tested...i dont have insurance here, am in the UK so think it all gets done on the NHS xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi!
We got my dh's sa results on monday and have the same problem :(
4% morphology and only 3% mobility.
I spoke to my fertility nurse and she is requesting a whole host of bloods: testosterone, fsh, lh, prolactin and thyroid function. There is one more but i dont know the name. 
Is your dh being retested? Mine is booked in for end of december. They are going to do a further test when they do this analysis to separate the good sperm and count them to see what our next option is.
She also said that there is a new treatment where they give clomid to men (really!!)The results of his bloods will see if he will be able to try this. Apparently it raises testosterone levels which help sperm count!
I dont know if this is helpful or not??xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

dreamofabean said:


> Hi!
> We got my dh's sa results on monday and have the same problem :(
> 4% morphology and only 3% mobility.
> I spoke to my fertility nurse and she is requesting a whole host of bloods: testosterone, fsh, lh, prolactin and thyroid function. There is one more but i dont know the name.
> Is your dh being retested? Mine is booked in for end of december. They are going to do a further test when they do this analysis to separate the good sperm and count them to see what our next option is.
> She also said that there is a new treatment where they give clomid to men (really!!)The results of his bloods will see if he will be able to try this. Apparently it raises testosterone levels which help sperm count!
> I dont know if this is helpful or not??xx

Thank you so much! I havent been passed to a fertility nurse yet, still at the doctors but the guy i have had is useless so I am going to move, pref to a female doctor and hopefully she will refer me! Hopefully after his 2nd test, if it comes back as bad they will get him to do bloods! I havent got an appointment for it, my doc just gave us the pot and he can go whenever to drop it off! just need to find a day where he can take it! xx


----------



## dreamofabean

No worries hun. Will keep my FXed for you that the next sa comes back with better results xx


----------



## Springflower

My OH had 100% abnormal forms. He had 3 SA's with no improvement so we were told ICSI is our only option. OH has changed his diet, stopped smoking, drinking etc. We've had 2 IVF attempts so far and each time it has improved by 1% . So very slow!!! We started OH on separate vitamins but relaised that the concentrations were the same as the wellman vitamins so switched him to those as they are cheaper!

:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm sorry it's been so hard for you hun. Good luck on your next round xxx


----------



## Sbee

My OH had 96% abnormal in August. Started taking Fertil Aid and when retested in Oct he has improved on all counts (eg motility, count, normals etc) in fact he got 100% normal - this is obviously a mistake by the lab ... the FS laughed at that result but was impressed with the overall improvement so keep going with the vits and get retested. Good luck.


----------



## dreamofabean

Fertil Aid? Not heard of that! Where do you live?x


----------



## brumbar

I would say... retest, do all the test and if all comes back normal (varicocelle, hormones etc), as the case is with my DH (we even did prostate examination!!!!!) the only thing that could help (as per urologist) is antioxidants and reducing stress...


----------



## SamiraNChris

Springflower said:


> My OH had 100% abnormal forms. He had 3 SA's with no improvement so we were told ICSI is our only option. OH has changed his diet, stopped smoking, drinking etc. We've had 2 IVF attempts so far and each time it has improved by 1% . So very slow!!! We started OH on separate vitamins but relaised that the concentrations were the same as the wellman vitamins so switched him to those as they are cheaper!
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry to hear this hun, all the best wishes to you both and lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Sbee

dreamofabean said:


> Fertil Aid? Not heard of that! Where do you live?x

I'm a southern jessie!


----------



## MrsRH

SamiraNChris said:


> 2Dogs1Cat said:
> 
> 
> RETEST! Absolutely!
> 
> And here is some _none_ clinical advice:
> 
> Boxes, instead of brief or anything tight at all helped my DH.
> Keep hydrated! It helps!
> He should not ejaculate at all for three days before the test but should fave days before. This keeps everything fresh but the supply good.
> No hot baths, jacuzzi or hot tubs for a while.
> If he sits all day (like in an office) have him got out for a brief walk as often as possible. Helps with circulation!
> 
> For you: Don't do clomid unless you have an issue, just my opinion! If you get mutil-eggs and his swimmers are swimming you could end up in big trouble!
> 
> If you get a bad test back form the SA there is something you can do if you wanted to: If your insurance covers it have him go in on multiple days for seaman collection. They can separate the good ones, put them together and build up a larger sample, then you could do an IUI. If worst comes to worst IVF with sperm injection only takes one good swimmer!
> 
> Have faith, you can get through this!
> Sara
> 
> Thanks for all that Sara! i will definately get him to get re-tested...i dont have insurance here, am in the UK so think it all gets done on the NHS xxClick to expand...

just a word of advice, a re-test has to be about 3 months after the first

it takes about 90 days for sperm to generate so they need to test a freshta batch to get a better idea of what's going on

Also it gives a good period of time for lifestyle changes and vitamins to work


and my advice is also to stay off clomid if you don't need it...... concentrate on your man!

all the clomid in the world isn't going to have an effect if there are poor swimmers 

lots of luck and lots of :dust:
x


----------



## caRISSasBump

not sure if you can get this where you are but there's a multi vitamin called Menivit which i like Elevit (not sure if you get that either) maybe you can get that to try?! worked with my hubby- cant remember his numbers now....

Hope that helps & you don't mind me snooping by :)

good luck & baby dust!


----------



## dreamofabean

I would agree with MrsRH hun. I have stopped clomid as there is relly no point. It affected me a lot physically and emotionally. It really isn't worth it x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey

We have 90% abnormal forms and a very low sperm count - possibly due to some meds DH was on but also due to an operation on undescended testes.

We've tried everything possible to improve things over the last 3 years and count has increased slightly and motility/morphology is great but still showing 90% abnormal forms. Did they say if your OHs count was affected or what the cause might be?

We're now having ICSI which means they only use the best :spermy: so we are finally getting closer to that :bfp: Good luck! x


----------



## dreamofabean

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey
> 
> We have 90% abnormal forms and a very low sperm count - possibly due to some meds DH was on but also due to an operation on undescended testes.
> x

My oh had this op too, both were undescended. I fear that's why his results were not great. You hope that they find something minor that they can fix, but i think we'll have to just accept that it's because of the op and not much will change? :shrug:


----------



## SamiraNChris

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey
> 
> We have 90% abnormal forms and a very low sperm count - possibly due to some meds DH was on but also due to an operation on undescended testes.
> 
> We've tried everything possible to improve things over the last 3 years and count has increased slightly and motility/morphology is great but still showing 90% abnormal forms. Did they say if your OHs count was affected or what the cause might be?
> 
> We're now having ICSI which means they only use the best :spermy: so we are finally getting closer to that :bfp: Good luck! x

They havent said what they think it may be - we told them though that he had a bike accident and he beat his balls when falling which made them bruise severly - i think thius is the reason they have allowed for us to test but this was a while back now - guessing but at least 10 months ago!! thing is all results came back normal and we got a call telling us they got it wrong so we have been dorment in the researching etc so a re-test is what we haev to do next - its finding time for him to be able to take it there grr!!! 

i dont really know what else to do now until we can do it - we have been :sex: all the time and i am doing OPK's. had some very faint positives today but they were lighter than the control line so does that mean their not positive?!!!! xx


----------



## Vorlander

Ladies, they say that you should have 2/3 tests to take an average

My first test was June 2011 
11.9M sperm
97% abnormal

1 year later. 2 stone lighter. Mostly given up smoking. 
22M Sperm
95% abnormal 

I do have a left side varicocile. (exceptionally common in men over 25)

the good news is we have just discovered my mrs is 5 weeks preggers. 5 wks

My personal view is that sperm quantity changes hugely and is up and down depending on lots of factors
however the motility and abnormal factor is a real weird one! 

keep the faith, and I wish you all every success

D x


----------

